
The Secret Money Behind ‘The Wolf of Wall Street’ - jsm386
http://www.wsj.com/articles/malaysias-1mdb-the-secret-money-behind-the-wolf-of-wall-street-1459531987
======
nateabele
Dirty money funded the making of a movie about dirty money? And it involves
the prime minister of Malaysia? Now all we need is an assassination plot,
brainwashing, and Blue Steel.

~~~
FlailFast
I have proof that all of those things are involved. Trouble is, the evidence
is _in_ a computer.[1]

[1][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkwrIZQDt50](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkwrIZQDt50)
[2]

[2]Unrelated fun fact, that's pretty much how I code.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
> [2]Unrelated fun fact, that's pretty much how I code.

Some people may _pretend_ otherwise...but that's how we all code.

~~~
eggy
Only Mac and Linux coders; Windows coders can't wear jumpsuits to work ;)

Seriously, money trails are easier to suss out nowadays contrary to popular
belief. At least in the past you needed to make lots of phone calls, write
letters or get out of your seat to have F2Fs with potential leads or leaders.
Only thing easier nowadays if you have cash, you can obfuscate with stubborn
deniability and lots of lawyers. With all of the supposed anonymity with
bitcoin they got to the bottom of Silk Road, didnt they? Family of the PM of
Malaysia should be easy. I live in SE Asia, and this is par for the course in
some more than other countries here.

------
chollida1
If you haven't done any reading on the fund behind all of this (1MBD) then you
should, its all stuff that sounds like an onion article.

It has

\- ties to the highest level of wall street, with a few very high up people at
GS loosing their jobs over this,

\- the prime minister of a small country,

\- Cayman islands shell companies

\- a few hedge funds who have had to be wound down because of this

\- and now a holly wood connection

There are investigations in over 10 countries now due to the activities of
this fund. I'm guessing there will be more jail time handed out from this than
over the 2008 financial crisis.

[http://graphics.wsj.com/1mdb-decoded/](http://graphics.wsj.com/1mdb-decoded/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1Malaysia_Development_Berhad_s...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1Malaysia_Development_Berhad_scandal)

~~~
ehnto
This is all very exciting, they should make a movie about it.

------
fblp
The wsj had been cranking put a lot of quality investigative journalism
recently. I'm thinking of subscribing to them to support this.

~~~
stephenitis
is there a tipping point?

------
dbcooper
Staggeringly brazen:

>Mr. Al-Husseiny is an American who then headed Aabar Investments PJS, which
is an arm of an Abu Dhabi sovereign-wealth fund known as IPIC. The state-owned
firms did business with 1MDB. For instance, IPIC guaranteed some of the
Malaysian fund’s bonds.

>In connection with the IPIC guarantees, 1MDB reported in corporate filings
that in 2012, it sent $1.4 billion to Aabar as collateral.

>Investigators believe this money never got to Aabar in Abu Dhabi but went
instead to a separate, almost identically named company that Mr. Al-Husseiny
had helped set up in the British Virgin Islands, called Aabar Investments PJS
Ltd., said people familiar with the probes.

------
ernsheong
Watch a gripping video about 1MDB made by ABC Australia:

[http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/stories/2016/03/28/4431284.ht...](http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/stories/2016/03/28/4431284.htm)

------
smallegan
Do I smell a sequel?

------
jacobsimon
Is this an April Fools Joke?

~~~
ernsheong
Hardly a joke. The 1MDB saga has been broiling Malaysia for the past year.

------
iambateman
Does the WSJ do April Fools or something?

------
known
Leave your conscience at your home if you wanted to work in WS

------
unexistance
how reliable WSJ is with their news source?

------
gopi
This celebrities travelling in private jets and partying in yachts preach
others about climate change!

~~~
newjersey
People who take tax breaks can also oppose the tax breaks. I don't think this
counts as hypocrisy.

~~~
ehnto
Perhaps the savings you make from tax breaks can help fund your opposition to
tax breaks.

